# other than St Louis, which is the most practical/iconic Goyard?



## _kiki119_

I want to get a Goyard and still doing some research.. but I find their website frustrating lol
other than the St. Louis, which is the most classic and practical Goyard?


----------



## Swanky

The Artois is my personal fave, I want the Anjou next.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

I have 4 of the St. Louis totes, one of the super tiny crossbody wallet with strap(I bought it to travel with and stick inside my large tote) and the original Belvedere ( they have since changes the style) but I do love the Belvedere..it’s super light weight and can go crossbody. I get lots of compliments wearing it.


----------



## Lillianlm

_kiki119_ said:


> I want to get a Goyard and still doing some research.. but I find their website frustrating lol
> other than the St. Louis, which is the most classic and practical Goyard?



I feel your pain. I also became interested in Goyard, but felt very hampered with the little information given on the Goyard site. I knew that I did not want a St Louis because of the open top, but how does one become familiar with the various styles? I ended up spending a lot of time on sites displaying pre-loved bags, like The Real Real, and studied the different styles. Some that I liked have been discontinued, but I was able to feel more comfortable as I looked at various styles and read reviews on this forum, YouTube, etc. 

My plan was to go to the Goyard boutique in March when I planned to be in London, but Covid upended that. Once it became clear that I wasn’t going anywhere near a boutique anytime soon, I started to seriously consider buying preloaded. Because I favor crossbody bags, I ended up buying a Rouette in gray, that was in near-perfect condition and I couldn’t be happier with the bag and the experience. 

Think about what’s important to you in a bag. Do you like crossbody, a structured bag, open top, zipped? What’s practical to one person may not be to another. One of the things I like about TRR’s photos is that there is one approximating the look of the bag on a body, which I found helpful.  Good luck!


----------



## SpeedyJC

_kiki119_ said:


> I want to get a Goyard and still doing some research.. but I find their website frustrating lol
> other than the St. Louis, which is the most classic and practical Goyard?



I am new to Goyard but after research and chatting I found the Artois was perfect for me. It should be here tomorrow and am super excited(that is if the poor weather doesnt cause delay). I went with the Artois because the canvas is thicker, the handle drop is longer and it overall seems more sturdy plus it has a zipper. I am looking to use this all weather so will be nice to not have an open tote.

I highly recommend contacting Goyard. I did and within a day an SA contacted me and sent me photos, dimensions and color swatch info on the type of bag I was looking into purchasing.


----------



## Liberté

It's the goyard pattern that is iconic and pretty much all of their styles are classic, go with what you like!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I actually found the bellechasse to be my favorite Goyard bag, even more then my St. Louis. It comes in two sizes (I found the PM to be plenty) and It has a flap and/or tab that you can use to keep it open. I like to have easy access to the contents of the items in bag so I find bags with zippers to not be best for me!


----------



## Grande Latte

I like the Goyard Belvedere. Everyone needs a good crossbody bag to hit the town.
And also this shopper bag.


----------



## _kiki119_

Grande Latte said:


> I like the Goyard Belvedere. Everyone needs a good crossbody bag to hit the town.
> And also this shopper bag.
> 
> View attachment 4810412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810414


love that tote


----------



## PamW

I adore my Bellechasse Biaude. I was able to get it in the Paris St Honore store in 2018. I have to force myself to rotate wearing it. I love the size because it holds a lot and is extremely light. I especially love the Biaude flap. It covers everything when the bag is in tote mode and makes it super easy to get to my phone sitting in the inside pocket. I also love the way it can be closed for security, if you don’t want to use it as a tote. I usually carry it on my arm, but use the shoulder strap when shopping for a more hands free experience. I’ve been wearing it almost daily for two years and it’s still in excellent condition. I also have a wallet and senat pouch to help keep everything organized and the inside canvas protected. For me, it’s the perfect,worry-free and like-iron day bag.


----------



## Lillianlm

Do you have the PM or the MM?



PamW said:


> I adore my Bellechasse Biaude. I was able to get it in the Paris St Honore store in 2018. I have to force myself to rotate wearing it. I love the size because it holds a lot and is extremely light. I especially love the Biaude flap. It covers everything when the bag is in tote mode and makes it super easy to get to my phone sitting in the inside pocket. I also love the way it can be closed for security, if you don’t want to use it as a tote. I usually carry it on my arm, but use the shoulder strap when shopping for a more hands free experience. I’ve been wearing it almost daily for two years and it’s still in excellent condition. I also have a wallet and senat pouch to help keep everything organized and the inside canvas protected. For me, it’s the perfect,worry-free and like-iron day bag.


----------



## PamW

Lillianlm said:


> Do you have the PM or the MM?


 Hi. I have the PM and I find it has plenty of room. I always carry keys, long wallet. mm senat pouch, kindle paper white, sunglasses in case, phone and charger, & card case. I can add my Wi-Fi hot spot, gloves, iPad mini and more if I need them. Hope this helps.


----------



## viciel

Lillianlm said:


> Do you have the PM or the MM?


PBI - I bet PamW has the PM, MM Bellechasse is huge like something you'd lug through the airport. The PM is about the size of the Chanel Cerf Tote.


----------



## PamW

viciel said:


> PBI - I bet PamW has the PM, MM Bellechasse is huge like something you'd lug through the airport. The PM is about the size of the Chanel Cerf Tote.


Yes. The MM is a newer size and is more like a briefcase imho.


----------



## hikarupanda

My favorite is the mini Saigon soft. Perfect crossbody bag that’s super lightweight. It holds all my essentials and can be dressed up and down.


----------



## MadiKeith

hikarupanda said:


> My favorite is the mini Saigon soft. Perfect crossbody bag that’s super lightweight. It holds all my essentials and can be dressed up and down.
> 
> View attachment 4838923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838924



Was this a hard bag to come by? I love the Saigon, but don't live remotely close to a Goyard boutique so I'm debating if it should be a second hand purchase or if I should hold out hope of finding one when I visit somewhere that has a shop.


----------



## hikarupanda

MadiKeith said:


> Was this a hard bag to come by? I love the Saigon, but don't live remotely close to a Goyard boutique so I'm debating if it should be a second hand purchase or if I should hold out hope of finding one when I visit somewhere that has a shop.


It wasn’t hard for me to find this bag actually. Initially I contacted the store in Beverly Hill and they had one, but the stand alone Goyard store is super annoying as they said they couldn’t process a phone order since I never shopped with them before (I do live in LA area but I couldn’t visit the store that day and they couldn’t hold it for me). So the next day I called Neiman Mucus Chicago, they also had one and since they are in a department store, they do process phone order. I think you should try shop the department store first. Resellers like FASHIONPHILE really marked up the price. Let me know if you want my NM Chicago SA’s contact. He was great to work with!


----------



## opensesame

hikarupanda said:


> It wasn’t hard for me to find this bag actually. Initially I contacted the store in Beverly Hill and they had one, but the stand alone Goyard store is super annoying as they said they couldn’t process a phone order since I never shopped with them before (I do live in LA area but I couldn’t visit the store that day and they couldn’t hold it for me). So the next day I called Neiman Mucus Chicago, they also had one and since they are in a department store, they do process phone order. I think you should try shop the department store first. Resellers like FASHIONPHILE really marked up the price. Let me know if you want my NM Chicago SA’s contact. He was great to work with!



The soft trunk is so pretty...Unfortunately, I’ve never seen it in store and was under the impression that they were discontinued. May I ask how much you paid for them?


----------



## hikarupanda

opensesame said:


> The soft trunk is so pretty...Unfortunately, I’ve never seen it in store and was under the impression that they were discontinued. May I ask how much you paid for them?


I bought my soft mini Saigon earlier this year. It’s definitely not discontinued. I think the retail is $2620 plus tax.


----------



## opensesame

hikarupanda said:


> I bought my soft mini Saigon earlier this year. It’s definitely not discontinued. I think the retail is $2620 plus tax.



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## PamW

hikarupanda said:


> It wasn’t hard for me to find this bag actually. Initially I contacted the store in Beverly Hill and they had one, but the stand alone Goyard store is super annoying as they said they couldn’t process a phone order since I never shopped with them before (I do live in LA area but I couldn’t visit the store that day and they couldn’t hold it for me). So the next day I called Neiman Mucus Chicago, they also had one and since they are in a department store, they do process phone order. I think you should try shop the department store first. Resellers like FASHIONPHILE really marked up the price. Let me know if you want my NM Chicago SA’s contact. He was great to work with!


This is why I love TPF. Everyone is so helpful to the members. So glad I found it


----------



## moneyonmymind

In terms of practical, I just got the Cap Vert and love it. I haven't been going out much other than to run errands due to the pandemic, so this is the perfect no-fuss bag for exactly that.


----------



## mmmsc

I like the PM, especially in this year's turquoise Claire Voie print. Go-to bag for a few years is St. Louis PM in black with black, but also like the black Artois for bigger capacity. One of these days will branch out into Goyard bag colors, but so far just have the accessories in colors that I love.  Goyard ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## meefeb

recently got a white color
*THE ROUETTE SOFT BAG*


----------



## PamW

Love it!


----------



## Swanky

The Artois is super practical and classic imo


----------



## Shamy

Rouette vs artois? Which is worth the buy?


----------



## ahswong

I love my belvedere pm.


----------



## Lillianlm

Shamy said:


> Rouette vs artois? Which is worth the buy?



i have both (the Artois MM and the Rouette)  and they are very different bags. The Rouette is smaller and, at least for me, is an everyday bag. It can be worn crossbody or under the arm. The Artois is more of a workhorse bag, very large, and I use it to travel or when I’m carrying more than regular things.


----------



## BleuSaphir

The Voltaire looks so classic for me as a vertical tote.


----------



## Swanky

The Anjou for me! Looks like a St. Louis but better!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Y’all really weren’t kidding about the Artois!  I’ve used it every day I need to go into the office now as my NF sits on the shelf  it’s sooo lightweight and I just love the look!! Already scheming my next future purchase


----------



## pandasnow

My sister recently purcahsed the Bellechasse PM in tan/brown Goyardine and loves it! It looks great and fits everything.


----------



## caffelatte

I love the Artois MM, the zip is great to keep everything secure and the handle drop is comfortable for me to carry on my shoulder.


----------



## Stregahorn

If we are going practical, my Alpin Mini and Belvedere 2 MM are absolutely fantastic.  They are my everyday bags.

From an iconic perspective, I love the Jeanne, which is no longer in production. It is a more structured bag (think Doctor Bag shape).  I have three of them, and my black one was my first ever Goyard purchase.


----------



## mb2000

Stregahorn said:


> If we are going practical, my Alpin Mini and Belvedere 2 MM are absolutely fantastic.  They are my everyday bags.
> 
> From an iconic perspective, I love the Jeanne, which is no longer in production. It is a more structured bag (think Doctor Bag shape).  I have three of them, and my black one was my first ever Goyard purchase.


can you please give a mini review of your Alpin mini? there is barely any info on it online and I'm interested in buying one in green or black


----------



## Cali2HI

I would recommend the Artois PM for an everyday tote.


----------

